# 10 Pointer



## eaglea1 (Dec 7, 2014)

I was blessed with a nice buck again this year and here is my grandson out helping me.
He is only 6 but it was time to get him started, and he had lots of questions, especially
once the guttin started. "GRANDPA, WHAT ARE YOU DOING"? ETC......but he didn't
flinch and thought it was pretty interesting.

Sorry , but I don't know how to rotate it...

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice buck- great to see the kid learning from gramps!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 7, 2014)

Right on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice looking buck! Enjoy that time with him, he"ll grow up before you know it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 7, 2014)

Very cool indeed. Congrats on the deer, but especially on having a grandson that's interested.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice Buck !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks to all. He was upset because I didn't actually take him out "hunting" with me, but
still a little young. I told him next year we will take him on our spring turkey hunting and then
gun hunting next fall.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 8, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Sorry , but I don't know how to rotate it...




Done. Nice looking boy and buck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 11, 2014)

I just started hunting again after a 22 year hiatus. My five year old is already saying he wants to go out with me. I guess I better get him trained up on the .22. 

Nice looking deer you got there.


----------

